# GTI-R injector question



## smileyjuggalo (Aug 4, 2004)

ok. i know that the gti-r's injectors are 444/440 CC injectors. my question is...are the injectors low or high impedance from the factory? I've heard they are low impedance. please correct me if i am wrong. i am going to upgrade my injectors sometime in the near future. thanks.


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

There low.


----------



## smileyjuggalo (Aug 4, 2004)

that's what i thought.


----------

